# Unique homemade dart photos!



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

We'd like to see your unique homemade darts! If you have any cool or abstract designs upload a picture!


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Carbon said:


> We'd like to see your unique homemade darts! If you have any cool or abstract designs upload a picture!


We? You have a mouse in your pocket?  but it's true I would like to see these pics too  maybe I will create a thread about it 

LGD

Oh here is one of mine, I posted in the past

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:76]
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:75]


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know why I can't see the images I added, must be my work computer, there is a big space though where the images should show... well here is the thread

http://blowgunforum.com/topic/121-different-cone-design-for-speed/

I will edit and see if I can correct it later in the evening

LGD


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

Lgd, i can see the pics with no problems.


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

More than half the fun of owning and shooting a blowgun, for me, is designing and making the darts!










My favorite dart has been the wire dart that I make in two lenghts, 5.25" long (2.5 grams) and 6.75" long (3.25 grams) but my (drinking) straw darts are fast becoming my favorite dart at about 9.5" to 10.0" long weighing about 4.5 grams. These straw darts shoot about the same as the lighter wire darts I make but hit much harder because of their increased weight. The nail tip is a 6 penny nail that can also be hammered (forged) flat into a nice blade shape that can be shapened with a barb filed in as well (not shown above).

The reason I suspect I observe this difference of the heavier straw darts shooting the same or even slightly better then my lighter wire darts is the "rocket" effect provided of these long hollow drinking straws shafts. The cone seals the tube to allow the breath pressure behind the dart to build and push it down the tube as usual but the difference is this pressure also enters the straw shaft and is available as the cone leaves the barrel thus providing a bit more "thrust". I'd be interested in other people's comments on this alledged "rocket" effect.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Last weekend I discovered that a local gas station has some relatively small diameter straws available that are around eighteen inches long. I only have two so far but plan to round that up to ten and start testing various builds. Won'y have as much "rocket fuel" as a fatter straw but will definitely be nose heavy.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

Not really unique, but I found this tyvek like material at work (used to protect LCDs befoe installation). Since I suck at making uniform cones, I thought I'd try the tyvel like stuff. I cut a strip 2"X6" and just wrapped around the end of a bamboo skewer. Used a #32 rubber band to secure it and cut vertical lines down the material to make it fan out a bit.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

And bonus, it cleans the bore as I shoot!


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

Again, not a uniqu dart...just experimentig. I thought I would try to beef up a light practice bamboo skewer with something. While at Wally world, strolling through sporting goods..saw these egg weights.


----------



## Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

Also, found some .97c round dowels in hobby section. Beginning plasticizing by soaking in boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits over night.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Let us know how they fly! Might be good stun darts.


----------

